# windows 98 serial number?



## johnny1970 (Jul 27, 2003)

windows 98 came with my system when i bought it. i now want to upgrade to xp but don't have the cd code, how can i get it out of my system?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

There was a very good program named magic jellybean key finder but has since gone off line so try downloading Belarc advisor which will also give you the key.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

If you bought the computer new, you should have gotten a Windows98 Book with it. The Product Key is above the Bar-code on the front cover of this book.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

You can open rededit.exe and search for: ProductKey (In '95 you would search for: ProductID)

From a DOS prompt:

A:\>edit c:\windows\system.dat , and search for ProductKey.

Using find-file search for system.dat , open with Wordpad and search for ... you guessed it!

Or use a keyfinder: http://www.angelfire.com/va3/vic3/winkeys.htm

MJB has moved! http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/13/7/13-7-53.shtml


----------



## johnny1970 (Jul 27, 2003)

how do i view my info after i downloaded belac?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

returned your pm


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

If Win98se is currently installed you can recover the product key by:

Click Start > Run... and enter *regedit*

Navigate to: HKEY_Local_Machine > Software > Microsoft > Windows > Current Version.

Highlight *Current Version*in the left pane then scroll down the list in the right pane until you see: ProductKey xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx

Write it down clearly, carefully and exactly 3 times! If you get it wrong and you format or damage windows in any way that you can no longer access the registy then the product key will be gone forever!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny1970:_
> *how do i view my info after i downloaded belac? *


Forget about Belarc, it does not give you the CD key. However, AIDA32 will return it, at least it does for W2K/XP.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Belarc does indeed give the W98se product key, as illustrated below:










Belarc did not show me my W2K product key, like the registry, which does not show the product key, at least not in the same location as I mentioned the W98se registry does.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

It does in fact give the product key for 98.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

johnny1970... If you are of a mind to do so, there is another utility called AIDA32 which is similar to Belarc Advisor, but gives much more detail. It also displays the Product Key.

Get it here (it's free):

http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

Hers a screenshot of AIDA32.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

aida32 is my all time favorite


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm suprised no-one said check on ethier the side or on the back of the machine. The newest machines with W98SE has labels on the actual machine like how W2K and WXP has their labels on the machines now.

Plus MS does state you will need the original Product Key to make it legal.

Anyways you don't need the CD Key to install Windows XP upgrade, unless you need the Windows XP CD Key, and you don't have the original package for it. And if you don't have the original packaging then your WXP is not 'legal'.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You mean they still ship new machines with 98 ? i haven't seen one in a few years.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If I buy a a machine with XP installed, and the sticker gets lost or damaged, you can be sure I'm not going to send Bill another $100 for a new license!


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Magical Jelly Bean Key Finder:

http://www.simtel.iif.hu/pub/pd/62225.html


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

New machines from ususally don't, though small businesses and maybe someone like dell will ship Windows 98 with the sticker. The paper version can easily be copied or be stolen.

Like I said previously, he stated he wanted to upgrade to Win XP but has no CD Key... which means in my eyes he needs the WXP key, and that one he needs to get from Microsoft (the license is available separately and cheaper) or go and by an original copy of Windows XP.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny1970:_
> *windows 98 came with my system when i bought it. i now want to upgrade to xp but don't have the cd code, how can i get it out of my system? *


To me, the "how can i get it out of my system?", would imply how to get the Win98 product key. Win XP is not yet on the system (PC).

Anyway, there have been several very good methods mentioned on how to extract the Win98 product key. All will work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know that NiteHawk, my point is that he doesn't need it for an upgrade


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

To the best of my knowledge what he needs to upgrade to XP is The Win XP CD *with* the product key, *AND* proof or ownership of a prior release of Windows. (Excluding Win 3.1 and Win95) This is generally in the form of inserting the older CD when asked during the upgrade process.

Note: Since the Product Key is not "branded" to the CD, any older CD will work. It doesn't have to be the exact same CD that was used for the original Win98 install.


----------

